# Building log splitter



## Splittin2018 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm wanting to build a 30 ton log splitter mounted on the back of my 18' tandom axle trailer. That being said I'm looking at a 6.5hp motor. A 13.6gpm 2 stage hydraulic pump. Now for my questions. What size/max pressure hydraulic hoses should I use? And what kind of hydraulic cylinder should I use? I will be splitting oak, ash and maple


----------



## kenn_chan (Jun 11, 2012)

I used half inch lines on my pressure with a one inch return into the filter. I am using the 16 GPM with a 8 hp briggs on a 5.5" cylinder. works pretty good. got the pump, filter and spool valve from northern tools. the smaller you lines and the more severe the angle (90 deg fittings etc.) the more heat build up you will get from the friction of the fluid running through the restrictions. hence larger lines with 45 deg fittings or when posible straight in will reduce the temps quite a bit.


----------



## kenn_chan (Jun 11, 2012)

wow this is a zombie thread, my apologies.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Consider putting the splitting wedge on the Ram so that the block doesn't get pushed off the table. Dutchy


----------

